# Experienced Cyclist - Lower Back Pain...Solved (hopefully!)



## Steve_S1 (5 May 2021)

Hi all,
I'm new here, looking for some advice from fellow Velominati! 

I've been a roadie since I was a teen and I'm now 53. Mostly I ride weekends, ~50km solo Saturday and ~80km Sunday club group ride. Last year I clocked up 8500km according to Strava and I consider myself reasonably fit.

However, since last year I've been suffering increasingly from lower back pain, after riding at the weekend. Last Monday I woke up in agony. My bike is the same set up (Scott Solace, carbon endurance model) and I'm riding the same local routes I've always ridden, so I'm not sure why I've started to suffer this problem.

Some ideas:
1. Old age catching up....(can't be...I'm considered a "youngster" in my club!)
2. Weaker muscles due to more sitting, working from home on computer during the week (especially since Covid)?
3. Never had a bike fit...could be related?
4. Some underlying health issue that's getting worse!

I've tried to work on my core muscles, doing planks and following other lower back exercises, which helps a bit, but I'm still worried that if the problem keeps getting worse I may need to hang up my cycling shoes and call it a day....which would be a disaster! 

Any comments welcome - cheers!


----------



## vickster (6 May 2021)

Go see a physio, get checked over  If possible find one who’s interested in cycling, even who does bike fits


----------



## cyberknight (6 May 2021)

recheck your fit ?
over the last year i have had to change saddles and drop it by 5 mm and im the same age


----------



## Bazzer (6 May 2021)

As @vickster says, see a physio.
I need to keep my hamstrings lengthened and base of my spine loose otherwise my pelvis creates back pain.


----------



## yello (6 May 2021)

Maybe 2. What's your usual work? Would it be something that requires continual core strength? It's possible that your comparative enforced inactivity has reduced that and your exercises, whilst helping, are not enough.

Personally, with any new aches or pains (or indeed any new anythings) I look first at what has changed recently before I broaden the search. I remember once going to A&E with a skin rash all down my side and the doc's first question was 'have you changed washing powder?'! It might sound obvious now but I didn't think of it, and whilst it wasn't the case I nevertheless remembered the approach.


----------



## Steve_S1 (6 May 2021)

Thanks for the great feedback all. Lots to consider.

I'll look into the physio options and also check my position on the bike. I like the idea of dropping the saddle a fraction. I do feel like I've shrunk a bit with age so that would make sense!

Regarding my work, I've been desk-based for the last 16 years but until 2 years ago my office was closer and I was able to commute by bike ~10km each way. Perhaps not riding to / from work has weakened my body and caused the back problem (or at least not helped). More exercise during the week could be the answer. 

I'm on a mission now to fix my back problem.


----------



## bikingdad90 (6 May 2021)

Have a chat with your GP and get checked out for spondylitis with a HL-B27 test, this is a type of arthritis that comes and goes and your smack bang in the middle of the age bracket for people who develop this. Pain in the lower back is a symptom. It is different to rheumatoid arthritis.

Also as you are desk based and not cycle commuting at the moment there is a chance your pelvis has a slight tilt which can also cause back pain.Your calf muscles will tighten pulling your pelvis forward and you then over correct with the spine to fix. You need to stretch out the calf muscles rather than strengthening the glutes with targeted physio.

Once you have ruled out the above and ruled out any trauma to the back then it is likely to be muscular weakness and physio can help with that but you may need to wait if you go through the NHS.


----------



## jags (6 May 2021)

I feel for you been a long time suffer with lower back pain tried everything nothing works I have ordered a electric front wheel 250watt to help getting up hills which is pure torture to me.only advice I can give is stretch every day try not to put weight on take pain killers when pain is bad that's what there for. get a probike fit done as soon as you can.dont be a hero on the bike especially on group rides.best of luck sure hope you get sorted.


----------



## simonipa (7 May 2021)

I’ve found that Yoga has significantly helped with my lower back pain . It has greatly improved my flexibility, which is so important to the health of your spine.


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 May 2021)

As someone heading into the 50s this last year has been painful with low back pain. In fact I wonder if it’s sciatica. I do think it might be lacking in core strength as well. I really should try more stretching and exercises off the bike .


----------



## vickster (7 May 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> As someone heading into the 50s this last year has been painful with low back pain. In fact I wonder *if it’s sciatica*. I do think it might be lacking in core strength as well. I really should try more stretching and exercises off the bike .


Pain in back of leg(s) or buttock(s)? Weakness? Difficulty in doing a straight leg raise.

@Steve_S1 Can you touch your toes? If not, work those hamstrings....


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 May 2021)

vickster said:


> Pain in back of leg(s) or buttock(s)? Weakness? Difficulty in doing a straight leg raise.
> 
> @Steve_S1 Can you touch your toes? If not, work those hamstrings....


Pain in the buttock ! Well can be , but mostly lower back and more one side .


----------



## vickster (7 May 2021)

Probably muscular, see a physio


----------



## Steve_S1 (8 May 2021)

vickster said:


> Pain in back of leg(s) or buttock(s)? Weakness? Difficulty in doing a straight leg raise.
> 
> @Steve_S1 Can you touch your toes? If not, work those hamstrings....


Yes, I can touch my toes, but I can feel the hamstrings are real tight when I do. Maybe somewhere to focus...cheers!


----------



## Steve_S1 (8 May 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> Have a chat with your GP and get checked out for spondylitis with a HL-B27 test, this is a type of arthritis that comes and goes and your smack bang in the middle of the age bracket for people who develop this. Pain in the lower back is a symptom. It is different to rheumatoid arthritis.
> 
> Also as you are desk based and not cycle commuting at the moment there is a chance your pelvis has a slight tilt which can also cause back pain.Your calf muscles will tighten pulling your pelvis forward and you then over correct with the spine to fix. You need to stretch out the calf muscles rather than strengthening the glutes with targeted physio.
> 
> Once you have ruled out the above and ruled out any trauma to the back then it is likely to be muscular weakness and physio can help with that but you may need to wait if you go through the NHS.



Thanks for the advice. I'll see what the GP says...I do have the option of BUPA through work health insurance, so that might be the way to go.


----------



## bikingdad90 (8 May 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Pain in the buttock ! Well can be , but mostly lower back and more one side .



To add onto this there is a rare condition which requires surgery intervention, if you find you become incontinent and/or your bowl control changes and/or can’t get an erection (other red flags here https://www.macpweb.org/CoreCode/Mo...ler.ashx/0a200190-3ee8-49a9-914c-6dfe862983ee ) then you may have what is called cauda equina syndrome.


----------



## vickster (8 May 2021)

Steve_S1 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll see what the GP says...I do have the option of BUPA through work health insurance, so that might be the way to go.


Bupa provide a free private GP or physio service though Babylon, might be worth looking into for a quick physio referral.
There‘s an excellent physio in Woking (and Sutton) if you need a recommendation given your location (or alternatively a chiropractor a friend of mine swears by...who is extremely picky when it comes to medics)


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 May 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> To add onto this there is a rare condition which requires surgery intervention, if you find you become incontinent and/or your bowl control changes and/or can’t get an erection (other red flags here https://www.macpweb.org/CoreCode/Mo...ler.ashx/0a200190-3ee8-49a9-914c-6dfe862983ee ) then you may have what is called cauda equina syndrome.


Defo all working ok


----------



## cookiemonster (9 May 2021)

How much stretching do you do after riding? I need to really stretch for a while after a good bike ride otherwise I do feel it in my back next day. Stems from 20 years of Muay Thai and resultant hip and back injury.


----------



## Steve_S1 (11 May 2021)

Hey all,

Good news...my back is feeling a whole lot better! 

Whilst trawling through YouTube videos for fixing lower back pain, I learned about the Quadratus Lumborum (QL) back muscles and how you can work them to relieve back pain...I looked further and tried several different stretching techniques and hey presto, the pain is almost entirely gone! This Livestrong video contained a couple of effective stretches that worked for me: 
View: https://youtu.be/py-qXCuFzaA


I also followed some advice and lowered my saddle by 5mm, and that also felt better during / after riding, although I've only done a 60km ride so far. Fingers crossed I might have fixed the issue....let's see next time I do a century ride, hopefully this weekend.

Finally, I've added some lumbar support to my desk chair and a foot rest, so I'm more comfortable while sitting.

Cheers for all the feedback.


----------

